# colief and infacol



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi my baby has really bad wind (that is trapped and doesnt come out without a fight   ). i suspect he has milk protein intolerance as my ds1 has it but at this stage (he is 3 weeks) it is hard to say for definate. i have tried infacol and although when he does burp or trump they are bigger and louder than before he still seems to be in lots of pain and have lots of trapped wind. my hv suggested colief as she thought he is making the wind in his gut rather than swallowing it but just wondering if it is safe to use both infacol and coleif together?   i am bfing so the colief is sometimes tricky if out and about so my thinking is that on these feeds i could give him infacol and the others colief - is that ok to do?   thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kooks,

Huge congrats on the arrival of BJ  Sorry to hear he's got colic   You can use Colief and Infacol (they both work in different ways) Might be worth switching to Colief alone for a week just to see if it is more effective, as no point in using two drugs if one will work fine iykwim  If you think that the Infacol might be easier when you are out then you can still do that if you want to.

Hope things improve  
Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks mazv i will give it a go - although the past 2 nights when i have used coleif not infacol he has been worse to settle so not sure if its working for him   time will tell i guess


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kooks,

Stick with it for a week to give it your best shot. If still no improvement by then then probably not worth pursing and just stick with the Infacol. Are you trying massage too, it can sometimes help  

Maz x


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi mazv

i will give it a  week then   i am doing the massage cos i did it with ds1 and it did help. sometimes it seems to help him  

thanks for advice hun


----------

